# Stupid back pain



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I am sure I'm not the only one with this problem. I did a lot of heavy lifting and carrying boards and posts up and down a riverbank for the last few weeks. No problem at all. I felt great. In fact I was just thinking how great my back felt earlier yesterday morning.

Yesterday which was day two of a nice light schedule, I was doing a window repair/reglaze and finishing up when I picked up my shop vac. Bam, out my back went. As soon as it went I knew. I'll be down for two or three days. 

Happens every year or so. Once I was carrying three pieces of vinyl siding up a ladder, turned to see if I forgot anything and was down for three days.

Worst part is that it was so hot yesterday that my glazing was smokin' hot and I had planned to go back today to touch it up and wash the windows before anyone showed up. How do you tell someone that you can't even wash a window that should have been washed yesterday. Add in all the other stuff I need to do and it really sucks.

Man, if this is what 44 feels like, getting old is gonna suck. :laughing:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Say it isnt so. I am only 41. How do the old dogs do it? I know what you mean, bust your a$$ and everthing is great. Do one dumb move and then you are laid up.


----------



## EcoBuilder (May 2, 2011)

Yeah, getting old is no bueno. I try to make sure I stay as limber as possible for my age. A little bit of stretching before I start a job has helped my muscles not to seize up on me, especially when lifting stuff...thus far anyway.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

VinylHanger said:


> I am sure I'm not the only one with this problem. I did a lot of heavy lifting and carrying boards and posts up and down a riverbank for the last few weeks. No problem at all. I felt great. In fact I was just thinking how great my back felt earlier yesterday morning.
> 
> Yesterday which was day two of a nice light schedule, I was doing a window repair/reglaze and finishing up when I picked up my shop vac. Bam, out my back went. As soon as it went I knew. I'll be down for two or three days.
> 
> ...



Stretch your hamstrings everyday, they will tighten up and pull you back down with them. 

Look into acupuncture, or chiro or massage. Try standing doing split leg stretches reaching for the floor. 

Foam roller and www.theracane.com/ have helped me with my low back issues. I also started doing heavy deadlifts 1.5 x bw with my other BB routine and they have all but straightened out my lower back issues.


----------



## tlcarri (Jun 6, 2011)

lots and lots of Aleve Naproxen- works great for swollen musles & pain


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

I will be 51 very soon, and this topic makes me just want to cry and laugh! I hurt everyday, cold,hot,lift,etc.. Now for the real point!
I work with a bunch of guys that are in the late 30, mid 40 range. They can't function at times!!!! And they were the ones about 5 years ago called me the OLD MAN! NOW they see what I was then!!! We have one guy, just turned 26, and his back hurts so bad everyday, he can't take it! AND he still calles me the old man! Give me his wife??? LOL I would be dead, from his or mine! Not going there!!! 

This is a hard line of work, takes it toll on the body everyday.

What else can I say??


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Gary H said:


> How do the old dogs do it?


Grit and Aleve, some days a lot more of one than the other. 

When your back hurts whether you work or not... might as well work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

If I knew then what I know now


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

Chris Johnson said:


> If I knew then what I know now


Not sure what that ment? With the work, or the not going there! 

But, SAVE your back, your shoulders, knees, etc. don't abuse your body, for you can't get it back! And we all have done it, STUPIT STUFF!
The money thing vrs. the wheel-chair? Now let use all think for a few moments? Enought said?


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

My new girlfriend is 10years younger then me, and fixed all my lower back problems.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

You're not doing it right, then.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I'm 45 and have had carp. tunnel surgeries and a hernia surgery in the last 3 years, plus the recent cort. shot to the elbow...and the opposite shoulder is giving me fits, now. It's just that time of life when stuff starts to wear out.

Like others have said, stretching and working out can go a long ways in keeping healthy, but wearing stuff out will still happen. Thank god for surgery. :laughing:


----------



## Resta (Feb 11, 2009)

Celebrex, Zostrix ointment and back support belt :sad:
I'm on that stuff all week now :sad:


----------



## A-1 Interiors (Oct 12, 2011)

hope your up and about soon


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

kevjob said:


> Stretch your hamstrings everyday, they will tighten up and pull you back down with them.
> 
> Look into acupuncture, or chiro or massage. Try standing doing split leg stretches reaching for the floor.
> 
> Foam roller and www.theracane.com/ have helped me with my low back issues. I also started doing heavy deadlifts 1.5 x bw with my other BB routine and they have all but straightened out my lower back issues.


We have that. It's fricken awesome.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

kevjob said:


> Stretch your hamstrings everyday, they will tighten up and pull you back down with them.
> 
> Look into acupuncture, or chiro or massage. Try standing doing split leg stretches reaching for the floor.
> 
> Foam roller and www.theracane.com/ have helped me with my low back issues. I also started doing heavy deadlifts 1.5 x bw with my other BB routine and they have all but straightened out my lower back issues.





Kent Whitten said:


> We have that. It's fricken awesome.


It looks cool, but what do you do with it?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I've used things like that in Shirokia and they are great, but that one looks even better. I want one:blink:


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

lots of stretching as a preventative, but once it happens. accupuncure. I laughed it off. until I couldnt move for 3 days.
let me tell you. one 45 minute session, I was up and running. did a 2nd session just for good measure. but it was my life saver
I'm a believer now!


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I agree 100% with the acupuncture treatments.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

IMO, Physical therapy, Massage, Chiropratic & Accupunture is the way to go over any drugs-Advil / Aleve Cortisone shots Etc. These Just mask the Symptoms.
I am 64 & just began to realize this in the past few years after suffering like you guys, and just popping the pills,thinking it will get better It Doesn't !!!. 

Now when I get up in the Morn I do just a few back exercises lying in bed that PT has taught me. I also go to a good Chiroprator every 2 wks and a massage once a month...............................


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> That picture was really poor quality..



Yea, Gary, what the hell.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

KennMacMoragh said:


> Did you go to the doctor? What I don't understand is why guys refuse to wear suspenders with their tool bags. Why risk putting more wear and tear on your body when something that simple can prevent an injury?


Mu insurance is too crappy to go. Nearly 200 bucks just for them to write a prescription. I can't imagine what it would be if they actually did something or referred me to a specialist.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> That picture was really poor quality..


Old nextel phone But I got a new Iphone this week, so there will be better pics. I will try and include some shots from the front.:thumbsup: Taking pics really cuts into getting my work done.:laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

kevjob said:


> Foam roller and www.theracane.com/ have helped me with my low back issues.


I now need one of these cranes thingys and I think i remember somebody listing one by a, and was called Dr. somebody back something or other:blink: I can't find it :nerd: And last week had too many 6X14 involved and my neck and back are wacked:sad:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Guess the wife ain't havin' such a Happy Anniversary then....:whistling


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Just stay away from those steroid shots for now.

Those contaminated batches might still be around somewhere.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

TimNJ said:


> Just stay away from those steroid shots for now.
> 
> Those contaminated batches might still be around somewhere.


Had a momentary scare with that since I get regular steroid shots. Sure enough, in the time frame they listed. Wife looked it up though and I figured I was all clear. They said if you had steroids from that particular supply, you would have already been contacted.

Saw the doc the other day and he said "yeah...we don't use that place...never did." 

They felt that there was something amiss with the place so they steered clear. Thanks doc! I owe you one.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

One of the places in NJ that was giving out the contaminated shots was where I had my last injections.
Luckily, that was years ago.


----------

